# Sillosock Decoys



## goosehunt2010 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm comtemplating buying 20 dozen sillosocks to replace my old texas rags. I haven't seen a picture that shows how the stake is mounted to the sillosock decoy though and if someone could explain to me how this works it would be appreciated? Also, I like to keep decoys forever, will these decoys hold up like the normal plastic type decoys? Thanks


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

The stake gets inserted(pushed by you) into the corrugated plastic head. It's recommended that the stake be either glued or heated(so the plastic adheres to it) before inserting them. I know the newer stakes have loops on one end so they can't come out. Will they hold up as well to plastic decoys...probably not. We have some of the original Sillosocks and they still look good after 5 or so years. Alot will depend on how well you take care of them. I know one thing,they'll out last those sh!++y Texas rags.

Alex


----------



## nryan (Jul 14, 2010)

the stake is just pushed through the corrugated plastic head. on the older models a bit of glue was neccessary to keep them in at all times. on the new sillosocks at the end of the stake is a semi-loop, u push the metal stake through the top of the head and out the bill and the loop prevents the stake from slipping out when pulling the decoys from the ground.

as far as durability, they are fairly durable, you will get the occasional bent head or broken stake, sometimes tear a bag or too(not as many as with rags though), but there are not exactly expensive plus you can buy just about every replacement part for them at the sillosock website.

the movement is far superior to a texas rag though, for someone chasing snow geese alot, its worth the investment to upgrade from rags


----------



## rdjolympia (Sep 10, 2006)

A couple of recommenadations. One look at one of the decoys on the SS website to see what angle they put the stakes thru the head. I also grind the tip on one end of the stake so it goes into the head a little easier. I also like to put the stakes in when the decoys are warm. If you can put the decoys someplace where they can warm up the plastic is a lot more pliable. I also put a drop of gorilla glue on the stake for the last one inch when insurting the stakes. Hope that helps.

Rdjolympia


----------



## MNwaterfowler15 (Mar 13, 2010)

The package that they come in will have a diagram showing where to place the stake. I recommend heating the end of the stake it makes it alot easier to get through the head. As for holding up ive only had mine one season and so far i havent had a problem with them.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

What happened to guide packs on here for the sillos? I could have swore they used to have them. Is there and special pricing if you buy in bulk? Not to thread jack.

But I have a couple dozen sillos. I think that they are the best decoy out there. They work amazing for the average hunter. I don't have a trailer and don't have room or a 4 wheeler so it makes it a lot easier to use them. They are also cheap. I think that they work well especially because of the movement with the wind.


----------



## DonkeyCart (Mar 1, 2005)

Guides packs are still available in the STORE. Click on STORE....Sillosocks.....More Info on Econo Snows. 
Excellent way to go IMO. If you have the time to paint and put them together well worth it. I did 60 dozen in 3 days in my off time.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Call me for discount pricing on Sillosock Decoys available here.

701-866-1909


----------



## goosehunt2010 (Aug 9, 2010)

It seems like Sillosock could put the stakes in themselves. Any assembly for any product in my mind decreases its value. I wonder why they don't?


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

They do it to keep the costs down. Stake installation along with the larger packaging would make them more expensive. Yeah, putting the stakes in 500 decoys sucks a bit, but really for the simplicity of it and the cost savings I think most are fine with it.


----------



## goosehunt2010 (Aug 9, 2010)

Do you have any problems with the stake falling out?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Shouldnt have any problems with stakes falling out for a few years. I glued a bunch of mine in 3 years ago. And now I am starting to have about 50 that have broke loose of the glue, but it is really no big deal just have to reglue them. They hold up for a long time!

Michael


----------

